# Check out the garden tractor tire prices



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Small Engine Warehouse is selling garden tractor turf tires, some already on rims for pretty cheap prices. Here is a link:

http://smallenginewarehouse.com/ProductList.asp?Category=Parts

An example is 23 x 10.50-12 Tubless Turf Tire with 4-Bolt Rim, 4" Bolt Circle, new takeoffs from Cub Cadet tractor for $28 INCLUDING the wheel.


----------

